# suddenly lethargic



## fox_girl05 (Oct 3, 2012)

About three days ago a moved my hedgie Caesar into a cage that is almost double of what he had before and easily triple what his previous owner had him in. Now I've notice that he isn't as active as he was before nor is he eating or drinking as much. Since he isn't eating as much he isn't pooping as much as before but when he does its the same as normal. At first I thought he might be about to hibernate but he feels warm to the touch. I check his digital thermometer like crazy and its always at 76. When he is active, he seems to sort of rub himself along the cage side and bottom. Then he stretches out and lays there. But even this doesn't last very long. He hides a lot too. Mostly in his igloo or in his pipe. He used to be an avid runner. Now he barely touches his wheel. For the most part, Caesar is very curious and out going but lately he just wants to sleep. He is quilling but I don't know if the way he is acting is due to this or his new cage. I'm starting to really worry about him. I know that his previous owner kept him outside and in a small box for most of his life (i live in South Florida and its usually 89+ degrees outside) But he has been living inside for a little over a month now and seemed fine until I changed his cage. Now he is lethargic and with little appetite. I'm just really unsure of how to proceed and very concerned.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Where is the thermometer in the cage located, and what heating set-up do you use? If you use a CHE, my first guess is that it's not enough to keep the entire cage warm, so there might be a difference between the middle of the cage and the rest of it based on the location of the CHE. Also, what was the temperature in the smaller cage? Also 76, or was it higher (or lower)? The temperature might not be related, since you said he doesn't feel cold to the touch, but it's worth mentioning as the first thing to double check. Also make sure the cage isn't in the path of any drafts. If it doesn't seem to be anything like that, you might want to take him to the vet to get checked over. General lethargy and decreased appetite can be an early sign of something going on that's not immediately visible.


----------



## fox_girl05 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have an appointment set for the vet this afternoon. Yes I use a CHE. His old cage was also at 76. When I moved him to the new one I tried really hard to keep everything as close to the same as the previous cage. Its even in the same spot on the same stand. I was really worried that he would get too stressed out. Last night, just in case, I covered his cage with a few blankets to try and warm it up more since I couldn't stay up with him any later to warm him. I did hear more activity after I did this. Normally I clean his cage every morning (lightly) and wash his wheel. today when I cleaned there was no poop any where and his food was untouched. His water dish was empty (which normally is the food that is gone and the water is half full to a quarter full) and there was a lot of pee in his liter tray and on his wheel it was normal in color. He does seem to focus on the middle of his cage when he is up. And he still seems to need to rub himself against everything like cats do when marking territory.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had a few that did not deal well with a cage change and basically, got sick over it. Went off their food and quit wheeling. It may be coincidence that something health wise is happened at the same time, it may be temperature related to the bigger cage, or he may not like the new cage. You can try putting him back in his old cage. Sometimes they don't feel as secure in a larger cage. It's worth trying putting him back in the old.


----------



## fox_girl05 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok, I will try that now. I'm just so worried. Caesar had a bad start with his previous owner and I really want to give him the best.


----------



## KatMarie (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a similar situation that I just posted on the health topic forum. I'm curious did switching Caesar back to his old cage help him? Has his exercise increased and what did you do to help him?


----------



## fox_girl05 (Oct 3, 2012)

I set his old cage up the same way it was before and added a new PVC pipe for him to play in. I did move the cage to a different part of the room since i discovered he was also getting hit by a draft at night. Once Caesar was back in his old cage he really seemed to perk up. He went right to his food and ate almost half of it all. Then he was on and off his wheel for next few hrs. I did take him to the vet latter that day and got a clean bill of heath. He said that Caesar may not have responded well to the new cage because he's had a lot of changes to deal with in the last month and a half. (new owner, kept inside vs outside, new cage, other animals, etc. Plus quilling) Basically he was just overwhelmed.
Now from about 11 pm to 7 am he is doing his thing, playing with his toys, chewing on his blanket, wheeling, eating, and resting in between. I still recommend going to the vet, its better safe than sorry.


----------

